# Austin Tx Heatwave Show Usacii July 28-29



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Who's going, what ya bringing, and are you gonna stop by and say, "Hi"?

Info for those who need it.

http://heatwaveshow.com/shows/2012-texas-heat-wave/


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

I had already started a thread for this today! Thanks for the link though, I am registered and competing! See you there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

